# Old Christian Radio



## Student_of_the_Word (Nov 4, 2005)

I thought some of you would enjoy this link...:

Old Christian Radio.... Old Christian Music... NO ROCK or CCM!

You older folk will enjoy this!

It's not my site... But I even have as background music for my personal website!

it's great!  

-Chuck


----------



## blhowes (Nov 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Student_of_the_Word_
> You older folk will enjoy this!


This older folk is enjoying it. Thanks for the link. Just finished listening to some of the songs by the Spencer Trio - beautiful harmonies (In my humble opinion)


----------



## blhowes (Nov 4, 2005)

...and I even got to hear some of my favorites bluegrass songs - Orange Blossom Special, Foggy Mountain Breakdown, Soldier's Joy. Steve Pettit Evangelistic Team -- Clean Pickin' (good stuff!)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 4, 2005)

Now this is rockin cool. It is truly more my speed.


----------



## StudentoftheWord (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm glad you all enjoyed that link... I was quite pleased to find it... 

For the Elect's sake,

-Chuck


----------

